# Puppy Classes in Mid Michigan



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anybody know of any good trainers in mid michigan that put on a good puppy class. Looking for a group class that will offer good socializing among other things. Looking for anything in the Midland, Mount Pleasant, Auburn, etc. areas. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know this may be a drive, but sometimes good training is worth it! Lansing Dog Trainers | Okemos Dog Trainers | East Lansing Dog Trainers | Good Dog! Training


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Joaquin Guerrero runs Apache Acres in Hemlock, MI, not far from Saginaw. He is a retired LE K9 handler, and I have heard good things about him. He is offering puppy classes now, in fact a friend of mine helps teach some of them. Google Apache Acres (named after his first GSD K9 partner), you can get phone no, etc. I have contacted him about a couple different things, he is good.

Susan


----------

